# Bí quyết rạng ngời ngay cả khi da tái, môi khô



## MoonLight (8/10/18)

Dưới đây là một vài mẹo làm đẹp đối phó với tình trạng da tái, môi khô, bọng mắt, phù mặt....bạn có thể áp dụng trong những ngày mỏi mệt.

*Mẹo làm đẹp đối phó với tình trạng da tái, môi khô*
Ở một thế giới hoàn hảo, khi bạn bị cảm, sổ mũi, mỏi mệt vì “đèn đỏ”, bạn sẽ được nằm ườn cả tuần xem phim truyền hình đến khi khỏe hơn. Trên thực tế, bạn thường phải cố gắng lết ra khỏi nhà với miếng khăn giấy thường trực trên tay. Tình hình còn trở nên oái oăm hơn khi công việc đòi hỏi bạn phải giữ diện mạo chuyên nghiệp trước mặt khách hàng. Dưới đây là một vài mẹo làm đẹp bạn có thể áp dụng trong những ngày mỏi mệt.




_Dưới đây là một vài mẹo làm đẹp đối phó với tình trạng da tái, môi khô, bọng mắt, phù mặt....bạn có thể áp dụng trong những ngày mỏi mệt._​
*Mắt đỏ*
Đôi mắt là cửa sổ tâm hồn. Đó cũng là nơi thể hiện sự mệt mỏi đầu tiên. Khi bạn bị cảm hoặc dị ứng thời tiết, hay là vừa có một đêm mất ngủ, mạch máu trong mắt sẽ lằn đỏ rất rõ.

Để trung hòa màu đỏ và làm sáng khu vực quanh mắt, bạn có thể áp dụng mẹo làm đẹp là dùng mascara màu xanh đen và phấn mắt tone lạnh. Sắc lạnh có tác dụng trung hòa sắc đỏ. Bạn cũng nên dùng mascara waterproof (không thấm nước), vì khi ốm mắt dễ tiết ra nước để giữ ẩm.

Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn có mang kính áp tròng, hãy tránh đeo kính những ngày này. Kính áp tròng ngăn không khí tiếp xúc với mắt và làm mắt khô hơn và tình trạng khô mắt sẽ còn tệ hơn trong những ngày bạn bị cảm. Hơn nữa, vi khuẩn có thể bám vào kính áp tròng và gây bệnh mắt đỏ khi bạn đeo kính những lần sau.

*Môi tái*
Khi bạn ốm, son lì sẽ làm bạn trông rất tái. Mẹo làm đẹp là bạn nên chọn một màu son tươi và có độ bóng. Son dưỡng có màu hoặc son bóng sẽ dưỡng ẩm môi và mang lại sức sống cho gương mặt bạn.

*Bọng mắt và phù mặt*
Để một chiếc thìa vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh. Sau đó, áp mặt lồi của thìa lên mí mắt trong một vài phút để giảm sưng. Đối với da mặt, bạn có thể bọc một viên đá bằng miếng vải mềm, hoặc trực tiếp dùng viên đá massage nhẹ nhàng toàn gương mặt.

*Mũi đỏ*
Đầu mũi và vùng da quanh mũi sẽ có xu hướng ửng đỏ và tróc da do xỉ mũi nhiều. Đây là dấu hiệu rõ ràng nhất làm bạn trông mệt mỏi, tái nhợt.

Bạn nên tẩy da chết vùng da mũi sau khi rửa mặt, và sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm nhiều hơn bình thường. Nếu bạn dùng kem nền hoặc kem che khuyết điểm, đánh thêm một lớp mỏng lên vùng da đó. Mẹo làm đẹp thú vị là bạn nên dùng kem có undertone màu vàng để trung hòa màu đỏ dưới da.

*Da không đều màu*
Bước làm sạch da trước khi đi ngủ rất quan trọng, đăc biệt nếu bạn có trang điểm. Đi ngủ với lớp kem nền trên mặt sẽ gây kích ứng và làm da xuất hiện các mảng da màu đỏ.

 Nếu bạn buộc phải che đi vùng da bị đỏ, bạn có thể dùng kem che khuyết điểm màu xanh. Trước khi bôi kem nền hoặc kem che khuyết điểm bạn thường sử dụng, bôi lớp kem màu xanh lên mảng da đỏ. Sau đó, bôi kem nền bằng động tác vỗ nhẹ để không quét đi lớp kem phía dưới.

*Da khô*
Các loại thuống kháng histamine có thể giảm triệu chứng ngứa cổ họng hoặc sổ mũi rất tốt, nhưng chúng có thể làm da rất khô. Vì vậy bạn cần cấp nước cho da từ cả bên trong và bên ngoài. Uống thật nhiều nước và thoa kem dưỡng ẩm hai lần mỗi ngày (hoặc ba lần nếu bạn cảm thấy da cần cấp ẩm thêm). Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên sắm một chai xịt khoáng để cấp nước cho da trong ngày.

Nếu thấy da vẫn chưa đủ ẩm, bạn có thể đắp mặt nạ cấp nước cho da. Sau đó bạn nên rửa mặt bằng nước mát vì nước nóng có xu hướng làm khô da.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

